# When was the UWN funeral?



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This site appears to be grave yard dead. What happened to it? I would think that with all the problems on BFT due to the new format rollout over there that activity here would have surged. It has not.

Days go by with nary a report; sometimes its a week or more. It's very disheartening. Is fakebook REALLY taking over? If it is, I guess I might as well just turn my computer off because Hell will freeze over before I do fakebook again.

The weather is looking REAL good for a couple of fishing adventures this coming week. Wind will not be a player and air temps in the 90s by weeks end. Summer is finally here. Tight lines y'all.


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

I think part of the reason it is so dead is that a good number of the folks on this site don't think there should be any fishing reports because someone might actually learn something.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

maybe people are worn out with that covid thread.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I havent wet a line since we last snowmobiled in and ice fished our favorite high country lake.

Was thinking about getting the boat out and hitting strawberry tomorrow but it looks windy on the forecast. I dont troll in wind, so we may skip it.

-DallanC


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

DallanC said:


> I havent wet a line since we last snowmobiled in and ice fished our favorite high country lake.
> 
> Was thinking about getting the boat out and hitting strawberry tomorrow but it looks windy on the forecast. I dont troll in wind, so we may skip it.
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Six trips and counting for me so far. Only skunk came at Jordanelle. Life ain't bad, but it could be better. :grin:


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Been out 23 times this year for a total of 122.5 hours, all in a kick boat. No skunk but five trips with only one fish.

I don't report on every trip but I will share any of my information with most anyone. Notice I said most. I only fly fish so the information may not be of much use to most people.

We have some great fishing oppurtunities in this state, it's too bad that most folks only fish a few of the popular ones and miss out on some amazing places.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I think it is because we are so busy arguing about covid, conspiracy theories, Mr. Tushy's, why we didn't draw any tags, full random draw and other important stuff like that. 
Priorities 

That said, I agree that I'd love to see more fishing content on here. I will mention some of my trips on here, but often obliquely in reference to other topics on an existing thread. I will try to do better. I greatly enjoyed the "memory lane" thread, but it could have used a little wider participation. As for BFT, it doesn't seem any better currently and still seems to be plagued by glitches. I still haven't "re registered" over there. 


As for a report, I can report that the white bass are currently on at Utah Lake. I haven't been on any "long" trips, but have had several quickies at Utah Lake and have brought home a few batches of whites for fish tacos. 

I can also report that the fish tacos we had last night were amazing and there were no leftovers. Burp..|-O-|


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Went fishing this week for the first time since middle of March. Good to get out but only caught planters. 

It's wind season down here and I don't post as many trips during the summer.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> I can also report that the fish tacos we had last night were amazing and there were no leftovers. Burp..|-O-|


Speaking of fish tacos - we found a new and delicious coating mix that is absolutely awesome (at least we think its awesome) and makes the best fish tacos we've ever tried. Here it is in case you want to give it a try.

*Baked Panko-Crusted Fish Fillets*

*Ingredients*
•	1 1/2 pounds fish fillets (e.g., haddock, cod, catfish, pollock, or similar mild white fish)
•	Kosher salt (to taste)
•	Pepper (to taste)
•	1 cup panko breadcrumbs (unseasoned)
•	1/4 cup all-purpose flour
•	2 large eggs (or 1/2 cup egg substitute)
•	1 teaspoon Cajun seasoning (or Creole)
•	2 tablespoons mayonnaise
*Steps to Make It*
1.	Heat the oven to 425 F.
2.	Line a rimmed baking sheet with non-stick aluminum foil
3.	Cut the fish fillets into 6-ounce portions.
4.	Sprinkle both sides of the fish pieces with salt and freshly ground black pepper.
5.	Put the panko crumbs in a wide bowl.
6.	Put the flour in a wide, shallow bowl.
7.	In another bowl, whisk the eggs or egg substitute with the Cajun seasonings and mayonnaise.
8.	Dip the fish fillets in the plain flour, coating each piece thoroughly.
9.	Dip the flour-coated fillets in the egg mixture and then coat them with the panko crumb mixture, pressing lightly to help crumbs adhere to the fish.
10.	Arrange the crumb-coated fish on the prepared baking sheet.
11.	Bake for about 16 to 20 minutes, or until the fish flakes easily with a fork. The time in the oven depends on thickness, so adjust for very thin or very thick fish fillets.
*Variations*
o	Add 1/4 teaspoon of cayenne pepper, some Sriracha sauce, or a dash of your favorite hot pepper sauce to the egg mixture for additional spicy flavor.
o	Replace the Cajun or Creole seasoning with a seasoned salt blend or salt-free seasoning.
o	Sprinkle the fish fillets lightly with garlic powder along with the salt and pepper.
o	Add 1/4 cup of grated Parmesan cheese to the panko breadcrumbs.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have seen here fishing threads are a lot like fishing. Sometimes there are none and the next day that are a bunch. Just hot and cold.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

dubob said:


> Speaking of fish tacos - we found a new and delicious coating mix that is absolutely awesome (at least we think its awesome) and makes the best fish tacos we've ever tried. Here it is in case you want to give it a try.
> 
> *Baked Panko-Crusted Fish Fillets*
> 
> ...


Very nice! I did a batch of perch similarly a while ago sans the mayo and they were superb. (of course, perch is always superb ) I tend to forget to buy the Panko when I'm at the store and default to other recipes when cooking panfish but I will make a point to get the Panko and try this one again. :EAT:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> I think it is because we are so busy arguing about covid, conspiracy theories, Mr. Tushy's, why we didn't draw any tags, full random draw and other important stuff like that.
> Priorities
> 
> That said, I agree that I'd love to see more fishing content on here. I will mention some of my trips on here, but often obliquely in reference to other topics on an existing thread. I will try to do better. I greatly enjoyed the "memory lane" thread, but it could have used a little wider participation. As for BFT, it doesn't seem any better currently and still seems to be plagued by glitches. I still haven't "re registered" over there.
> ...


Utah Lake has been on fire for White Bass. I went twice last week and am itching to go again. Fillet knife is putting in some serious work lately. Hoping I can coax some with the fly rod and poppers this week.

Seriously tasty buggers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Very nice! I did a batch of perch similarly a while ago sans the mayo and they were superb. (of course, perch is always superb ) I tend to forget to buy the Panko when I'm at the store and default to other recipes when cooking panfish but I will make a point to get the Panko and try this one again. :EAT:


We are very fond of adding the Parmesan cheese. You might want to try that. :grin:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

White bass were intended to be tacos. This is the purpose they were created for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Kwalk3 said:


> White bass were intended to be tacos. This is the purpose they were created for.


Yellow perch & tilapia ain't to shabby either.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> White bass were intended to be tacos. This is the purpose they were created for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome!

It doesn't look like you had any leftovers either. :\\Ou: :EAT:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

That's just humble bragging with the taco holders....😆


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yes, white bass were made for fish tacos. 

They still hitting? A couple days late last week the whole state park was dead. Hardly anyone catching a thing. I was wondering if they had finished up and were back out in the lake.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, white bass were made for fish tacos.
> 
> They still hitting? A couple days late last week the whole state park was dead. Hardly anyone catching a thing. I was wondering if they had finished up and were back out in the lake.


Mill Race was on fire right before that storm blew in Friday evening.

Not sure about the state park. My buddy said they did well(40+) in Lindon today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Yes, white bass were made for fish tacos.
> 
> They still hitting? A couple days late last week the whole state park was dead. Hardly anyone catching a thing. I was wondering if they had finished up and were back out in the lake.


The cold snap shut them down. As it warms up, they will start up again. Even last Wednesday, in the afternoon, they started to bite, even though it was slow in the morning during the storm.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks like the UWN funeral turned out to be a white bass appreciation thread


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I heard Wednesday was on fire. Thursday and Friday were dead. Friday we picked up only 4 in about 3.5 hours fishing. Good to hear they may not be done. It’s too much fun to have this end!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> I heard Wednesday was on fire. Thursday and Friday were dead. Friday we picked up only 4 in about 3.5 hours fishing. Good to hear they may not be done. It's too much fun to have this end!


Wednesday morning was slow. The winds were howling and nothing was happening. My son and I gave up after a short time. I stopped by later after doing some errands and had a batch of fish in about an hour. There was a break in the storms and the sun came out.

Hopefully, by tomorrow, they will be on again.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I ate pink salmon for dinner yesterday. Had my dad over (mom was out of town). I mixed up the secret sauce to put on the grilled salmon. It was a great day.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> I ate pink salmon for dinner yesterday. Had my dad over (mom was out of town). I mixed up the secret sauce to put on the grilled salmon. It was a great day.


Sounds tasty! How secret is the sauce? 

Which reminds me, I only have a couple of packs of salmon left from last years Alaska trip. I think there is one pink and one silver package left. 

It sure has been good.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> How secret is the sauce?


Ancient Chinese secret!

this is what we used at the restaurant in Alaska. It is awesome on grilled salmon. Heck, my brother uses it on his smoked trout too (final basting with this sauce). It's just plain yummy! Like candy! We never used measurements, so these are approximates:

in a sauce pan (over low heat):
1/2 - 1 stick of butter
1/2 cup (or more) of brown sugar.

melt the sugar and butter. DO NOT BURN THE BUTTER. <-- this is very important! You want it melted, and hot -- just barely simmering, but not a full boil. The combination will appear somewhat "grainy". Now, take a bottle of lemon juice and dump in about 1/4 cup of lemon juice (maybe more? Don't be shy!). The sauce should immediately turn super runny and smooth. Add some dill weed. drizzle over your salmon. Enjoy heaven on earth.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My work announced first of May we were required to use half our allotted vacation by June 30th. Apparently vacation costs are on other books than normal expenses, so it "appears" to the stock holders we aren't loosing as much money.

Anyway, most of my co-workers immediately started going to 4 day work weeks, and used up most of their vacation. I banked mine, so now I have about 8 days of vacation to burn now that its getting nice and warm. Filling up the kick tube pontoons right now to check for leaks, then getting out of dodge finally friday for a nice weekend fishing and relaxing.

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Ancient Chinese secret!
> 
> this is what we used at the restaurant in Alaska. It is awesome on grilled salmon. Heck, my brother uses it on his smoked trout too (final basting with this sauce). It's just plain yummy! Like candy! We never used measurements, so these are approximates:
> 
> ...


This is probably a dumb question but the sauce goes on after the salmon fillet is grilled, or before?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Cat -- after. grill the salmon. Salt + pepper. Add the sauce (still warm from the sauce pan) when you plate the salmon. Don't be shy. douse the fillet!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

It has definitely been slow. I think there are more and more readers and fewer and fewer posters. That could be due to a lot of things. On my part, I just haven't gotten out much lately and I check in here to live vicariously through others' reports. But I'm certainly guilty of not contributing.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Someone flipped the switch back on. Very productive 45 minute outing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice, did you get those on the fly? 


Back to the fillet board.


----------



## BG1 (Feb 15, 2013)

TOgden said:


> Been out 23 times this year for a total of 122.5 hours, all in a kick boat. No skunk but five trips with only one fish.
> 
> I don't report on every trip but I will share any of my information with most anyone. Notice I said most. I only fly fish so the information may not be of much use to most people.
> 
> We have some great fishing oppurtunities in this state, it's too bad that most folks only fish a few of the popular ones and miss out on some amazing places.


Glad most people go to those popular places!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Forums are slowly dying in general. Have been for 10 years. Facebook groups are pretty popular right now. Who knows what it will migrate to.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> Nice, did you get those on the fly?
> 
> Back to the fillet board.


Nope....threw poppers for about 5 minutes to no avail, and quickly switched to what I know works. Fire tiger 2" curly tail on a 1/8 oz head. It was an every cast proposition for the limited time I was there tonight.

Talked to another guy that claimed he caught 92 in an hour and a half.

I imagine a cone head wooly bugger or small streamer retrieved quick would have done the trick as well, but I'm far from a fly-fishing purist.

I just like to catch fish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A few weeks ago I let my two younger daughters design and then tie (with a little help from dad) their own woolly buggers. They each caught one on their creation last week. Straight back to the fly box they went for safe keeping!

Edit: no idea why pics rotate. Oh well...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Vanilla said:


> A few weeks ago I let my two younger daughters design and then tie (with a little help from dad) their own woolly buggers. They each caught one on their creation last week. Straight back to the fly box they went for safe keeping!
> 
> Edit: no idea why pics rotate. Oh well...


That's awesome! Special flies. I grew up tying all sorts of crazy, and often ugly flies that I'd then take up to the local ponds on my bike and catch bluegills and bass. Something special about catching fish on flies they tied up themselves. 
Hoping to get my 7 year old his first fish on a fly that he ties this summer.

I didn't try real hard with the fly rod tonight. The fish were so willing that if I had I'm sure I would have been rewarded. I was only thinking of tacos if I'm being honest.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> Edit: no idea why pics rotate. Oh well...


I would guess you took them with your phone and the phone was rotated 90 degrees to your right before taking the picture. The phone includes the orientation of the phone in the picture data and some website software is sensitive to that data. The orientation is then rotated back to the phones normal position as it would be when you use it to talk. There is some photo editing that can be done with different apps to change & save the picture in the rotated position for transfer to websites, but I don't have knowledge of them for phones because I do all my website work on my PC. Phones are for talking. :grin:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I let my two younger daughters design and then tie (with a little help from dad) their own woolly buggers.


I'll take 1 dozen from each.
PM me and I'll get you my address so you can send them to me. Just let me know how much.

thanks!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

I find myself jumping the border and pretty much fishing Idaho exclusively. I could bury you in Idaho stuff. Been a great year so far..........


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Gordon said:


> I find myself jumping the border and pretty much fishing Idaho exclusively. I could bury you in Idaho stuff. Been a great year so far..........


Music to my ears.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I need another fly fishing rafting trip up in Idaho. It's been too many years.

Also sounds like I need to add white bass fishing to my May calendar next year.


----------



## BearLakeFishGuy (Apr 15, 2013)

I have not been able to get on the new BFT from my home computer since they upgraded. For some reason I can access BFT from work, but rarely do. I only access UWN occasionally. I'm busy with chores, work, and other things more than wanting to go online. I save the online stuff mainly for winter seasons.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> Also sounds like I need to add white bass fishing to my May calendar next year.


County residents only! Can't be bringing in out of towners, that's too dangerous! :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Funeral? I just figured everyone was dating again.


.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Funeral? I just figured everyone was dating again.
> 
> .


Dating? How the heck can anyone date in these times? Social distancing.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does dating fish count?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> Also sounds like I need to add white bass fishing to my May calendar next year.


Nilla is right.

Utah county will be happy to let you out-of-towners crowd into our Costco's and Sams Club, but sharing our white bass is just a bridge too far.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I'm an average fisherman, no real threat to warm water fish. But if there is a 2021 toilet paper season y'all might want to close off access to the county.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> I'm an average fisherman, no real threat to warm water fish. But if there is a 2021 toilet paper season y'all might want to close off access to the county.


Good thing they haven't been checking my driver's license when I've been down there the past few weeks. Catherder and Vanilla might not take too kindly to knowing a heathen from Davis county has been pillaging their resources.

The great thing about White Bass, is that you don't even have to be average. You just have to be where they are. You should definitely add it to the list.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> Good thing they haven't been checking my driver's license when I've been down there the past few weeks. Catherder and Vanilla might not take too kindly to knowing a heathen from Davis county has been pillaging their resources.
> 
> The great thing about White Bass, is that you don't even have to be average. You just have to be where they are. You should definitely add it to the list.


Grab the pitchfork and torch! :mad2:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Kwalk3 said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > I'm an average fisherman, no real threat to warm water fish. But if there is a 2021 toilet paper season y'all might want to close off access to the county.
> ...


So, almost as easy as jigging a bare gold #16 hook for bluegill at Kaysville ponds as a kid you say??

I'm in!! I'll take a drive to happy valley next time you go bud. You have my number! &#128591;


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I guess it’s only fair since I plan to come and pillage a crap ton of perch and crappie from Pineview soon. But being originally from Weber County, I think I have dual citizenship anyway.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> I guess it's only fair since I plan to come and pillage a crap ton of perch and crappie from Pineview soon. But being originally from Weber County, I think I have dual citizenship anyway.


Jigging or live bait? Boat or shore?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We’ll throw jigs, and likely from some type of floating apparatus, or just wading out from the bank.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

See what happens when we let the out-of-towners come and catch the white bass?*

https://kutv.com/news/local/260-white-bass-left-to-waste-next-to-road-near-syracuse

Good grief.

*J/K on the out of towners part, but c-mon, if one isn't going to eat them, just throw them back.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

3arabians said:


> So, almost as easy as jigging a bare gold #16 hook for bluegill at Kaysville ponds as a kid you say??


Wow that takes me back... to deer creek in my youth. I used to do that for bluegills on the east cliffs along the highway south of the main marina. A gold bare hook worked great. I havent thought of that in decades.

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> See what happens when we let the out-of-towners come and catch the white bass?*
> 
> https://kutv.com/news/local/260-white-bass-left-to-waste-next-to-road-near-syracuse
> 
> ...


That sucks. All too common. I've seen it with trout at easy access lakes as well.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Catherder said:


> See what happens when we let the out-of-towners come and catch the white bass?*
> 
> https://kutv.com/news/local/260-white-bass-left-to-waste-next-to-road-near-syracuse
> 
> ...


Definitely out of towners. Need to build a wall!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Funeral? I just figured everyone was dating again.
> 
> .


Naw, I've given up on that. I'm too old.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Catherder said:


> See what happens when we let the out-of-towners come and catch the white bass?*
> 
> https://kutv.com/news/local/260-white-bass-left-to-waste-next-to-road-near-syracuse
> 
> ...


I promise it wasn't me. I honestly don't understand why you would even keep them if you weren't going to eat them.

Also, dumping them on the side of a busy roadway doesn't exactly paint a picture of solid reasoning. Maybe they really hate tacos?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kwalk3 said:


> Maybe they really hate tacos?


Racists!!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I listened to you yahoos on this thread and took my canoe and kid out to Utah lake to clean up on white bass--didn't catch any but hey I did snag a carp so that was something! Thanks for the inspiration gents! :grin: My girl enjoyed it!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Airborne said:


> I listened to you yahoos on this thread and took my canoe and kid out to Utah lake to clean up on white bass--didn't catch any but hey I did snag a carp so that was something! Thanks for the inspiration gents! :grin: My girl enjoyed it!


-5 cred for not catching any white bass but +20 cred for having a great outing with your daughter. Sounds like a winning transaction. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Airborne said:


> I listened to you yahoos on this thread and took my canoe and kid out to Utah lake to clean up on white bass--didn't catch any but hey I did snag a carp so that was something! Thanks for the inspiration gents! :grin: My girl enjoyed it!


I've snagged 2 carp in the last week fishing for white bass too! Fighting a foul hooked carp on an ultralight rod is an interesting experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

*So, there WAS no funeral*

As Mark Twain so aptly said it and with regard to the suspected funeral of UWN Fishing:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

My turn for lunch today. WB fillets dipped in Flour/corn breading with Cajun seasoning mixed with some taco seasoning and garlic salt. Lettuce, tomatoes, and a mild red sauce. Tasty!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

What are people using for bait or lures for white bass?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Brettski7 said:


> What are people using for bait or lures for white bass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really aren't picky, and there is no need to overthink it. I don't mean that in a negative way. These little buggers are pretty indiscriminate in what they attack.

Most people will be tossing chartreuse curly tail jigs. We have caught them on Variety of jig types in chartreuse, yellow, white, red, black, and blue...and combinations of those. The day we found the spot it really did not matter what we tossed at them. Honestly, that is not puffery. If you're in a spot with a lot of white bass, just throw what you have. But chartreuse is a very popular color at this time.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Vanilla said:


> They really aren't picky, and there is no need to overthink it. I don't mean that in a negative way. These little buggers are pretty indiscriminate in what they attack.
> 
> Most people will be tossing chartreuse curly tail jigs. We have caught them on Variety of jig types in chartreuse, yellow, white, red, black, and blue...and combinations of those. The day we found the spot it really did not matter what we tossed at them. Honestly, that is not puffery. If you're in a spot with a lot of white bass, just throw what you have. But chartreuse is a very popular color at this time.


Nice thanks. May head over to Willard bay soon now that turkey season is over. It's fishing tome for me now. Trying to talk the wife into a kayak by end of summer. So mostly shore fishing for me unless I make friendly with someone. Would love to hit some koke up as that seems like a lot of fun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

PBH - we tried your secret sauce tonight - HOLY MOLEY IT’S FANTASTIC!

Salmon with roasted asparagus and rice.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> PBH - we tried your secret sauce tonight - HOLY MOLEY IT'S FANTASTIC!


Glad you tried it! We love it!


----------

